# Euro 2012 Poland - Greece 08 June



## BgFutbol (Jun 7, 2012)

08 Jun 19:00

Poland - Greece

2.10

3.15

3.90


Your thoughts? 
I am with Poland here, Greece are overrated because they were champions before.


----------



## markvighan (Jun 8, 2012)

The opening match brings face to face a host of the EC Poland and surprise from EC in 2004, from Portugal, Greece. . The match will start at 19:00 and will be held in Warsaw. As the first match of the competition neither team wants to lose. Probably will be a confuse match , each team looking to not receive goals or to lose. Poland seems to have a slight advantage, besides that is the home team and will receive public support, they have the team and some interesting players, their star being Lewandowski playing the German champion. From friendly matches played during this season, is obvious that both teams had trouble scoring : 4 of last 5 games of Poland ended up with a goal while the Greeks they succeeded on January 1 -0 against modest Armenia. Nothing in this game do not think we see too many achievements and I think the first team to score will win . I see an equal first half with both teams have been studied long and we will probably see a 0-0 at halftime.
Source: TFB


----------



## BetsExperts (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, I expect 0:0 half time, but on other hand, I believe slight edge goes to Poland. So far this two teams met 15 times based on soccer way stats, 8 times at home Poland won all 8 games. This is different generation of players, different competition. Style from both teams is not to concede ... 

Would be great to see some goals in opening match !


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jun 8, 2012)

Greece got fucked by the referee big time. Red card and not given penalty.


----------

